# First time rat owner! Trying to get them to take treats outside of cage.



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! As the title says, this is the first time I've ever owned rats. They are only a few months old each, and I have owned them for a week now. I have them coming to the cage and responding to treats. I take them out at least twice a day to play on my bed or computer chair. I still am afraid of letting them run about my room. I don't know if they'll come back when I want them too :c. I'm trying to get them to want treats outside of the cage. I have banana chips, yogies, cheerios, but the only thing they'll take are saltines. So I crumple the bag to get attention, but they just keep doing there thing. I attempt to at least tempt them with a salitine, but they'll just run about minding their own business. No want for the cracker except when in cage. How am I going to train these little guys if they won't take treats outside of the cage! Let alone get them to come back to me? Thanks for your time and all who take the time to respond. I'm excited to own rats, maybe I'm just being impatient. I love um, and they come to me whenever I sit on the bed. Just looking for some hints and advice. I've probably read at least 20 pages of rat training guides, but it's if the rats are willing to take the treats.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would try some more treats. My girl went crazy when I found her 'IT" food. If you can, try to find a yogurt they'll like, put it on the spoon and slowly start luring that spoon towards the door.

Have you read Rat Daddy's guide on Immersion training? I was hesitant at first, tried it and now I am sold on it. I recommend it. I didn't use too many treats during that experience, because we were so busy with each other.

You should find a safe place with no furniture or hidey spots to let them out daily. I use a hallway with doors shut and the entry blocked off, some use a bathroom. I don't let my rats off the bed even now because even though they will come they will be too curious to care until they are ready and the last experience of spending an hour pleading with them to come down from the bookshelf/out of the closet wasn't fun. They are like dogs who will listen so long as nothing more interesting is present.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I would try some more treats. My girl went crazy when I found her 'IT" food. If you can, try to find a yogurt they'll like, put it on the spoon and slowly start luring that spoon towards the door.
> 
> Have you read Rat Daddy's guide on Immersion training? I was hesitant at first, tried it and now I am sold on it. I recommend it. I didn't use too many treats during that experience, because we were so busy with each other.
> 
> You should find a safe place with no furniture or hidey spots to let them out daily. I use a hallway with doors shut and the entry blocked off, some use a bathroom. I don't let my rats off the bed even now because even though they will come they will be too curious to care until they are ready and the last experience of spending an hour pleading with them to come down from the bookshelf/out of the closet wasn't fun. They are like dogs who will listen so long as nothing more interesting is present.


Immersion training? So basically leave them in my bathroom with no hiding spots. Just Them and Me for an hour or so. So if they want attention or hiding or treats, they need to come to me?? I like that. Thank you so much for the advice. I plan on owning rats my whole life. I'm just trying to learn as much as I can as fast as I can. Can't wait till I got these felluhs running about!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

They may just need some time. It took two of my girls about a month to take treats outside of the cage. First I found when they were in the cage what their favorite treat was (peas, yogurt, and chicken worked for me) then I would only offer it at the cage door. When they were okay with that I lured them out the door and then would only give the special treat if they stepped outside the cage. After a while they were fine taking treats out of the cage. Although one of my girls still won't take treats because she is too busy playing and exploring to stop and eat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Chuck said:


> They may just need some time. It took two of my girls about a month to take treats outside of the cage. First I found when they were in the cage what their favorite treat was (peas, yogurt, and chicken worked for me) then I would only offer it at the cage door. When they were okay with that I lured them out the door and then would only give the special treat if they stepped outside the cage. After a while they were fine taking treats out of the cage. Although one of my girls still won't take treats because she is too busy playing and exploring to stop and eat.


Thank you for the comment! I'll just have to be patient! Now if only I could get them to stop pooping on me, or outside of the cage XD. Whenever they poop, I put them back. Hoping they realize that pooping is bad unless in cage.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I litter trained my rats in the cage and found they liked to mostly poop in one corner outside the cage, so I put a pillow case over there and dump it when we finish. If you are letting them roam where they can quickly go back into the cage for a potty break, I'm sure they'll catch on quick enough.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I litter trained my rats in the cage and found they liked to mostly poop in one corner outside the cage, so I put a pillow case over there and dump it when we finish. If you are letting them roam where they can quickly go back into the cage for a potty break, I'm sure they'll catch on quick enough.


Also great advice! Thanks so much.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I found personally my rats were good outside the cage for the first two weeks only if they could see and have access to their cage. My boyfriend works weird hours where it is was harder for him to bond personally with them for long stretches like I did. On the weekend when we (I) did the first cage cleaning we had him and the rats in the hallway with boxes to hide in and toys to explore and every ounce of energy was spent trying to escape. They would not eat treats and he was afraid of holding them being he felt it made them hate him. Once the barrier was down and they could see the cage they calmed down. It took two weeks for them come up to us regularly and three weeks where petting outside the cage was cool with them. Its been over two months and they still get upset when we do cage cleanings, they act differently when we take their home apart, they tend to not eat and keep running around like they are lost and Loki even seems depressed. They will only explore new places if they can get back home.

Maybe if you had it where they could bond with you but still go back "home" when they want to, they might feel more comfortable with exploring? I know how you feel about not knowing if you can get them back though...Loki hid behind the fridge for an hour...something he didn't do until we took the cage apart for cleaning... He did not respond to treats outside the cage so we had to send the other rat to get him out... At first Loki didn't do things unless Nimbus was close by.


----------



## JTred (May 5, 2013)

Mball77 said:


> I found personally my rats were good outside the cage for the first two weeks only if they could see and have access to their cage.


This is what worked for me. Let them have access to their cage during playtime, and let them exit the cage on their own. Start by treating in the cage, then by the door, then just outside the door, then 6in from the door, etc. At first they might take every treat back to the cage to eat (or stash), but if the treats are small enough eventually they will realize it's too much work to return every time. Take baby steps, and figure out their personalities. One of my rats was sprinting out of the cage on day 3, enjoying being scratched and rough handled, and she was doing tricks by day 5. The other had be slowly worked up to taking treats and being lightly petted, and I've realized she will not be a performer.

The way I have things set up is if I'm home, the cage door is open and they have access to the couch. Sometimes they want to sleep, sometimes they get hyper and rambunctious, but generally they won't come out to the couch unless I'm sitting on it. My situation is probably a bit different than most (I live alone in a small apartment), but you could probably arrange something similar, even if it isn't as much time. I think in general allowing them to have some control over playtime is good for them as well. We decide what they eat, where they live, lights on/off, noise, etc. They should at least get to decide whether they want to be in or out of the cage when you are available to play. Also you'll have less poop and pee accidents if they can return to their litter box.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the posts everybody! All very good advice, Dagon is really open and running around and taking treats now. Sinestro still likes to hang by the cage unless he sees Dagon go running off (ADORABLE). Dagon I'll probably have learning tricks here in a matter of days. I make him spin for every saltine, while saying Dagon spin! So I'll update here when I got him spinning!  On other news they haven't pooped outside of the cage in 2 days! It's going great and I'm a very proud Rat Dad!


----------

